# Aggieland RV park in College Station-nice place



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We had the pleasure of staying at http://www.aggielandrvpark.com/ last weekend for me and Blue to be there for the 5K with Faith. I can't say enough about how nice this place is, and how friendly the owners are. It's neat, clean, mowed and has a brand new pool. The spot we stayed in was perfect for our Warrior and made getting in and out very easy. 
(979) 703-7937 (Chuck) It's Blue approved


----------

